# Bushing length



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

Is there a reason why the bushing length on some sets get longer as the diameter gets bigger? I'm going to buy a bushing set and am looking for recommendations. Also brass or steel? I have a Dewalt 618 router kit with dual bases.

Thanks,
Skyglider


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Skyglider said:


> Is there a reason why the bushing length on some sets get longer as the diameter gets bigger? I'm going to buy a bushing set and am looking for recommendations. Also brass or steel? I have a Dewalt 618 router kit with dual bases.
> 
> Thanks,
> Skyglider


The bushing length I can't answer. I'll leave that one for someone more qualified to answer.

Brass definately. Brass is soft and if the bit rubs up against the brass, the brass will peel away easily leaving the bit undamaged.

Allthunbs


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

For some jigs and especially dovetail jigs the length needs be longer.

But sometimes the length is a hindrance because it hits the template or workpiece. I have shaved down plenty of them. 

If you use the same guides for certain jigs you are better off making a thicker template or work pieces if possible, to accommodate the length of the template guide.

I have separate template guides where I need long ones and all others I shave down to work with 1/4" templates.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Skyglider

I'm not to sure why but I would say it's the size of the bit you can use with the longer ones.
The brass guides will hand lock in place unlike many of the steel ones,, if you look at some ones old steel guides you will see marks on them where they tried to get them to stay in place with a pipe wrench or what ever.. 



======


Skyglider said:


> Is there a reason why the bushing length on some sets get longer as the diameter gets bigger? I'm going to buy a bushing set and am looking for recommendations. Also brass or steel? I have a Dewalt 618 router kit with dual bases.
> 
> Thanks,
> Skyglider


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

What is weird they get longer to a point then when they get really wide they actually get shorter, at least in a Rockler set I have one does.


----------



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies so far. Since I don't foresee buying a jig set, I think constant length bushings will work better for me right now with shop made templates. Anyone have the MLCS brass bushing set? Are all of the bushings the same length?

Thanks,
Skyglider


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Skyglider

yes, I have a set from MLCS
no, not all sets are made the same

All I can say you can't have to many,, I have cut many of the ones I have down to 1/4" long...

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=51208&cat=1,43000
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95160
........



Skyglider said:


> Thanks for the replies so far. Since I don't foresee buying a jig set, I think constant length bushings will work better for me right now with shop made templates. Anyone have the MLCS brass bushing set? Are all of the bushings the same length?
> 
> Thanks,
> Skyglider


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bob do metric template guides come in a threaded version(non Euro)?

If so link me up so I can buy them please.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

That one I'm not sure of I don't buy the metric junk , Harry or Tom may know..nor do I push it..  I don't have one metric router bit and I think I have only one plan that's in the metric crap..... 




===========


nickao65 said:


> Bob do metric template guides come in a threaded version(non Euro)?
> 
> If so link me up so I can buy them please.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well I am going to give it a go! Plus it will add to my template guides to catch your total!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

Go for it  I don't need to spend all day trying to get it converted over..
to the tools I have..I have to many other things to think about... 
Take the table saw for just one of the items..I don't have a metric scale on it..

==



nickao65 said:


> Well I am going to give it a go! Plus it will add to my template guides to catch your total!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am not converting, but adding to my arsenal. 

I have almost all the Festool stuff and it is all metric and I am tired of working backward thats all. The Festools I have are better than almost every other similar tool I own and I am finding I am using them 90% of the time.

So going metric is the next step.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

"So going metric is the next step." maybe in 2050 
" Festools " are all made over the pond right .. 


=======




nickao65 said:


> I am not converting, but adding to my arsenal.
> 
> I have almost all the Festool stuff and it is all metric and I am tired of working backward thats all. The Festools I have are better than almost every other similar tool I own and I am finding I am using them 90% of the time.
> 
> So going metric is the next step.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Nick from what you are saying, its hard to work with the festool tools in fractions? im not familiar with them, just know they are expensive. im not in the professional level and have to budget for the tools i buy. if i were pro, i probably would want the best.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is not hard, but everything is in mm. For the saw the depth is in mm. For the routers the bits take 8 mm shaft as well as the other. The MFT table holes are 90mm apart. The bench dog holes are 20mm.

All their accessories are in mm. Their router bits, etc. But Festool is OUTRAGES for their accessory prices. Darn the tools cost enough and the the accessories can literally put you in the poor house.

On some other forums I use everyone is using mm so much I though it was time to get some metric stuff myself to go with my Festools.

Plus Tom and Harrysin have convinced me to give it a go. The money for the new metric stuff is a gift and is the last thing I needed to go metric.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Nick , maybe you can be an inspiration for hardheads like me to think of using the metric system???


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey I am not the inspiration here, Template Tom and Harrysin are. I have not even changed over yet and am now just getting ready to purchase.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

When you can get Harry and Tom to drive on the RIGHT side of the road I may take to the metric system but that's a real long shot 

=======



nickao65 said:


> Hey I am not the inspiration here, Template Tom and Harrysin are. I have not even changed over yet and am now just getting ready to purchase.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Nick
> 
> When you can get Harry and Tom to drive on the RIGHT side of the road I may take to the metric system but that's a real long shot
> 
> =======


Didn't Harrysin convert you to the skiis? 

It seems he is one up on you on the convert tally.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj, it just makes sense to drive on the right side, it gets you farther away from a collision,lol


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

True,, now it's my turn ,, to get him to drive on the right side of the road..

======



nickao65 said:


> Didn't Harrysin convert you to the skiis?
> 
> It seems he is one up on you on the convert tally.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Skyglider, My first guide set came from here http://eagleamerica.com/Solid-Brass-Router-Template-Guide-Set/p/400-1419/ They all have a length of .201" which can be used with 1/4" templates. It also comes with a 1" od guide (MLCS does not) which I have found to be very useful for items such as Bobj's dado jig.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I don't buy the metric junk"

What am I to do with you Bob, I too don't buy metric junk, I only buy quality tools! As for driving on the right side, do you really think that I drive on the left when I visit America and Europe? The more that you denounce metric, the more humble pie you'll have to eat once you try it and find that it has a lot to offer! I promise that when this happens, and it will, I won't rub your nose in it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

hahahahahahaha by the time they (USA) switch over to metric system I will be dust, I will agree it's essayer but all my tools don't have the metric setting on them. (scale )  I have a ruler or two that have them but it's real PITA using both...if I was down under I'm sure in time I would pick it up just like driving on the wrong side of the road,,,but I'm sure I would have my share of tickets b/4 I got it down.. 

I just go with the flow and the flow in the states is not metric.

Many have been pushing the metric way for years and it ticks me off ,like fluids for just one of them,,or every time I look at my speed meter in the car or truck why do I need it I don't see one sign on the highway that's in the metric junk .. 

=======










harrysin said:


> "I don't buy the metric junk"
> 
> What am I to do with you Bob, I too don't buy metric junk, I only buy quality tools! As for driving on the right side, do you really think that I drive on the left when I visit America and Europe? The more that you denounce metric, the more humble pie you'll have to eat once you try it and find that it has a lot to offer! I promise that when this happens, and it will, I won't rub your nose in it.


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

*Rockler set on sale*

I purchased the Rockler 11-piece (brass) set, here:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10671&filter=59031&pn=59031

(It's still on sale for $20, BTW.)

One thing I like about this is the inclusion of centering bits. I did look at the MLCS set (as well as others), this seemed like the best starting point to me.

Bob


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

If you put in v9250 in the promotion code you get free shipping at Rockler. Even though the code said only until 12/31 they extended it and it worked for me this morning.

Nickao


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Nick,

You may want to give Woodcraft a look see too. I know that they have a few metric bits and guides.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, I will take a peek.

I ordered some metric Freud straight bits last night and I am resigned just to go with the Trend metric template guides in plastic. They want 9.00 each for the metal ones!


----------



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

RustyW said:


> Skyglider, My first guide set came from here http://eagleamerica.com/Solid-Brass-Router-Template-Guide-Set/p/400-1419/ They all have a length of .201" which can be used with 1/4" templates. It also comes with a 1" od guide (MLCS does not) which I have found to be very useful for items such as Bobj's dado jig.


Hi RustyW,

I just ordered the set you mentioned.

Thanks for your input,
Skyglider


----------

